# New micro on the way!



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like a cool layout. that color combo is gonna look good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

That sounds like my boat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Well i put in my order to pugar for a new NMZ about a week ago, today i stopped by the shop to drop off some penski board for the transom, so there wont be any wood in the boat at all, its 1.5 inches think, i know its a bit over kill but thats all we had laying around my dads shop lol
> the boats gunna be keylime outside and ivory inside with the large center box turned 90 and solid decks (no hatches) i really wanted lime greem but not at $500 for a 5 gal bucket
> pics will be up when the boats done, cant wait!


They couldn't somehow color match the keylime gelcoat by adding some yellow tints to make it more lime green?
I don't know if it'll work, I've never tried tinting gel coat in such large amounts.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> That sounds like my boat.


 :-? You ain't kiddin.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

its the same layout and everything, thats why i wanted lime so i had something different that no one else has, me and my dad are gunna look at gel coats this week and see what we can do, i thought about lime green, red, or orange outside, and a really light grey inside with sno camo sea deck... any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i really thought about black outside and keylime inside, what about that lol


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

How about midnight blue on the outside and ice blue on inside? Or a charcoal with ice blue or sand color on inside? Something different...... bring sum pics.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i like 
but i think ima do keylime with a very light grey


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just a thought, did you consider buying Bob's?
At the price he's selling, I wouldn't see why not to. 
His NMZ is SWEET.

I'm just saying, same color and lay out?
Might as well buy his that's all decked out with sweet accessories at a GREAT price.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i did but i dont have that kind of money, and as of right now its black with ice blue inside, unless my mom can get me a sweeeet deal on some lime green gelcoat i think thats where it will stay


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> i did but i dont have that kind of money, and as of right now its black with ice blue inside, unless my mom can get me a sweeeet deal on some lime green gelcoat i think thats where it will stay


I still don't see how lime green gel coat will cost so much money. white gel coat is $30 a gallon.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

dude your tellin me! online i found a site that wanted 480 for a 5 gal bucket!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Finally got a pic! going to get her tomorrow


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sick!!!!!!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

love the color combo


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

This is badass... is this midnight blue with ice blue interior I told u about color combo?


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks real good.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i love it
i have the money for my strong arm platform but i think im gunna use it for rigging and the jackplate


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> This is badass... is this midnight blue with ice blue interior I told u about color combo?


its black and ice blue


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

not gonna lie.. i thought black and ice blue would look bad.. but that looks bit*h!n bad a$$


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks alot
i really wanted something different
and it looks better than i thought


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

looks cool. very unique


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

ya. i LOVE that color combo. if i ever have another boat built ill probably follow that color scheme.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks a lot better then it sounded.....nice work.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool, very Art Deco!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

still debating on weather to get my platform or jack plate first, sammy wasnt working today so ill get to finish up paper work tomorrow, plan on having snow camo seadek, strong arm platform, carbon grab bar, not sure which till ext i want yet, either carbon or strong arm, canvas covers for the bulk heads, and a black bobs mini jackplate, cant wait to get it home and hang the merc on her


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

Black Bobs mini jack plate? are you going to have it powder coated black?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd go Strongarm Products throughout so it all matches. 
And my powder coated black grab never gets hot. 
There's no need to worry, or wrap in rope. 
And I have been on the water all day in extreme hot weather with no problems. 


> still debating on weather to get my platform or jack plate first, sammy wasnt working today so ill get to finish up paper work tomorrow, plan on having snow camo seadek, strong arm platform, carbon grab bar, not sure which till ext i want yet, either carbon or strong arm, canvas covers for the bulk heads, and a black bobs mini jackplate, cant wait to get it home and hang the merc on her


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

yes im having the jack plate powdercoated black, its oon order so im hoping to have it next week, and my motor has no decals on it, so its getting blacked out. i ordered some led lights from oznium.com that i think will make great bow lights, im not sure if one of each will be bright enough, so i might have 3 of each on each side in a straight line, they are very small and not noticable wich is wat i really like about them, heres a few pics and the link to the site, they ship extremely fast as well




























www.oznium.com
www.oznium.com/prewired-superflux


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

> yes im having the jack plate powdercoated black, its oon order so im hoping to have it next week, and my motor has no decals on it, so its getting blacked out. i ordered some led lights from oznium.com that i think will make great bow lights, im not sure if one of each will be bright enough, so i might have 3 of each on each side in a straight line, they are very small and not noticable wich is wat i really like about them, heres a few pics and the link to the site, they ship extremely fast as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CS,

How do you like the LED's from oznium...I've been thinkning about getting some for my NMZ. Did you get any controllers for them or are you going to wire them straight?

http://www.oznium.com/two-rgb-led-remote-controller


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i really like them, they are around 3 bucks a pop and water proof, and super bright and also tiny
shiped really fast, i order lights for the inside of my truck two, both times ive ordered ive gotten them in less than a week, i plan on just wiring these straight to a battery and switch for my running lights, i might add a few more though just to make sure ill be seen at night


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

my eyes hurt


----------

